# Roll Call after Hurricane Isabel



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Virginia members please check in here so others who get a chance, using either their own computer or someone else's computer, to come online can see that you've made it thru.

Thanks


*Thrifty Angler checking in.* 
_________________________


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

*Checking in .....Mechanicsville....*

Finally got power!

Minimal damage, but "lots" of food thrown out........

As the better half always says, could have been worse. Still hear generators in the hood. Guess I'll be thinking about scraping up the $$$ for one before winter


----------



## catfishmama (Mar 6, 2002)

*checking in*

Catfishmama checking in. Lots of trees down and still people without power. Lots of call ins at work due to no power, no baby sitter and trees down.

Thrifty - I will email you later.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

*Roll Call*

Was spared with no damage to my house or property. Power came back on late Saturday night, but not in time to spare the fridge it contents. Phew that cut bait that was frozen was a bit ripe to say the least. Parents house in Richmond was somehow spared; had 12 trees down, but not one hit their house! All of them fell just perfect.

Hope everyone is OK and on the road to recovery!

Dixie


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*wizardude and catfishmama*

thanks for checking in.


There is a similar thread on the Open Forum board. 

*Some members only have limited time to log in. Whether due to having to use a battery powered laptop or someone else's computer, some members who log in have limited time to read the boards. This thread is intended to be a place where everyone can take a quick look to see if their friends are ok. We need more names. Names of logged in members and names of powerless members you have spoken to.* 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Dixie719*

thanks for checking in. 

That's good news for you and your parents. I know first hand how relieved one feels when a tree blows the other way.

I'm thankful as well to those city workers who picked up the trash cans on Sunday. All those frozen fish heads, bait shrimp, and thawing squid I had thrown out had my neighbors giving me *that look* .


----------



## flyfisher (Aug 27, 2002)

Severe tree damage at my home in Spotsylvania. Minor damage to house. No power as of today (Monday) and none expected until wednesday at the earliest. Huge Hickory laying across my new 2003 Toyota. USAA says 9000 auto claims from the storm alone. After last night's cookout the rest of fridge will have to be cleaned out, shortage of ice in the area. Rappahannock was heavy but not as bad as it could have been. Dumped lots of fresh water into the Bay. Po River behind my house was into the flood plain but not any higher. It will contribute to a freshwater flush of the York.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*flyfisher*

thanks for checking in.

Sorry to hear about the house the vehicle. Your family's safe. That's good news.


----------



## Fish N Fool (Jan 5, 2003)

wazz up all

the forecast looks good for clean up
but if all else fails fishing 

hope everyone didnt get banged up 2 bad finally got power
not soon enough to save the bait but all is good 
well good luck all


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Fish N Fool*

thanks for checking in.

Wettin a line works wonders.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Just bringing this thread*

up a bit.


----------



## PBeachbum (May 29, 2001)

Still here, no damage to the home but I have been cuting trees all day until today.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*PBeachbum*

thanks for checking in.


----------



## Doad (Aug 27, 2001)

*Is here.*

 Tight lines everyone...*s*.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Doad*

long time no hear from.

Thanks for checking in.


----------



## Big EL (Apr 8, 2002)

*whew.................*

We're all okay here in Chesterfied. 

><))))*>


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Big EL*

thanks for checking in.


----------



## landlocked (Jun 10, 2001)

*We were definitely fortunate..*

Here in Amelia, I had a few trees down on fences which is just next years firewood. Most neighbors fairly fortunate. Heard about a buddy's boat in Hopewell being destroyed. Seems the town is hit very hard by a storm surge coming upriver and wall of water coming down . Definitely could have been much worse and am grateful. Even got my electric back today. Wish everyone well!!


PS Big EL -We are almost neighbors.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*landlocked*

thanks for checking in.


----------



## baddogg3521 (Aug 26, 2003)

*here*

i went out of town for the storm because there was about 15 people staying at my house through it all. i got back to find a lot of trees down in the yard. nothing hit the house. anyway it is good to be back. i hope everyone gets back on their feet fast.


dan lee

fish til it hurts


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Must be living right, we were one of two houses in the area that did not lose power. Had three trees down but no damage to anything. Praying for all who had damage or are still without power or water.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*baddogg3521 and Kenmefish*

thanks for checking in guys.

These check in posts will save laptop users a lot of time when they check into the site to see how their friends are.


----------



## alvin (Jul 30, 2003)

No damage here. We didn't get any where near the rain or wind the weather people were calling for. Happy to hear that everybody is ok.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*alvin*

thanks for checking in.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2003)

Im still here with no power. Still no power but it got me out of school since thursday. Too bad I havnt gotten any fishin in.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Drum Runner*

thanks for checking in.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Did some fishin Sunday....nuthing big.Small flounders and snappers off the striper swiper(ATOM plug)

But all in all...family is OK


----------



## Jake Ace (May 4, 2000)

We sat in our house in Williamsburg and watched trees go down all over our neighborhood, but only lost a couple little ones in the backyard ... we heard of dozens in Williamsburg though who had their homes cut in half by trees.

On Friday, after helping our neighbors cut trees and pull debris, Mrs. Jake Ace, mini-Jake Ace and I drove to Winston-Salem to stay with relatives until power was restored.

We came back Monday afternoon, and learned that the Gloucester Pier was gone and that the Yorktown Jetties were in shambles ... so I don't know where to go for the last month of the season to get the flounder close to home.

Guess I'll have to start exploring new areas again.

THROW MORE / SOME / MAYBE A FEW OF THE BIG ONES BACK

Jake Ace


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Nserch4Drum and Jake Ace*

thanks for checking in.


With the determination you have displayed in the past Jake Ace, I am sure you'll come up with a productive spot where you'll be able to round out the year.


----------



## BULLDAWG (Aug 28, 2003)

*Checking In*

Good to see eveyone checking back in after this mess of a storm ! I can't believe all the piers we lost . Lost power here in Virginia Beach on my block for about 30 hours which wasn't bad but have had freinds from work staying with me since the storm that still are without power!!!
Took a 5 hour break from work on friday to come home and cut up all the fallen trees in 8 of my neighbors yards that are elderly or incapable for various reasons and then right back to work . 
We work at Home Depot so we spent the week before the storm trying to get people boarded up and ready for the storm and afterward trying to get peoples homes repaired and roof leaks stopped. Been a long week of 20 hour days round the clock. 
Finally took a day off and would love to get out and check out Rudee Inlet or Seagull but it's pouring rain!!!! My buddy who's staying with us picked me up a real sweet new 9' medium action rod and heavy spinning reel that I'm itching to get wet!!!
LOOKING FORWARD TO GETTING PAST THIS STORM AND READY FOR THE ROCKS!!!!


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Bull Dawg*

thanks for checking in.

Looks like you've been relaxing. 


So, when does the real work begin.


----------



## 1mocast (Jul 11, 2003)

*Hey Y'all*

Just returned from a trip in Atlanta, had a pleasent trip but I came home to a freezer full of spoiled/rotten fish. Evidentually my power has been out since the storm on Thursday. I had no physical damage but I am trying to figure out how to get the stinch of a whole season worth of rotten fish out of my house. Not only that, but top that smell off with about two boxes of unused squid and about a pound and a half of raw shrimp. I could smell the funk even before I put the key in the lock.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Eew! There's nothing like the smell of funky squid. I left some in a friend's cooler several summers ago. He didn't know I'd left it in and tossed it in the yard.

When he opened it a few weeks later, he said the smell literally made him gag. He threw the cooler out. :barf:


----------



## 1mocast (Jul 11, 2003)

*Yep*

The smell is unbearable, I've opened all the doors and windows. If I didn't have three months left on my lease I believe I would consider moving. I won't even allow my folks to come by due to the stinch


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

checking in- lost power for 4 days.


----------



## GraphixDude (Apr 21, 2003)

Im here.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

*Howdy all*

first chance I've had to check in.

Still no power, but had a generator running since sat. Salvaged alot of food and a lot of neighbor's food. We've been eatin like Kings, but hot showers are hard to come by.
No internet access at work. Finally decided to plug in the puter to our generator power so I could say hi.

I'll be posting some pics soon of Harrison Pier two hours before high tide. Pretty amazing. Stay tuned.


----------



## mitchmtm1 (Aug 11, 2003)

Good to go here in Fredericksburg...and available to help anyone who needs any help in my area.

Mitch


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Just got the phone lines back. Running on a generator. Lost most of the food in the refridge. Got to run.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*1mocast, fishnkid, GraphixDude, Dr. Bubba, mitchmtm1, and Digger*

thanks for checking in guys.

Looks like quite a few of us have chosen to put P&S on our list of things to do after Izzy. 

I haven't forgotten you sandflea. It's obvious though that you are here. Without you, we wouldn't.

1mocast, I was wondering what that odor was I smelled outside. And here I was thinking our bait coated trash can was the culprit. Guess I should tell my neighbors it wasn't mine.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Link to Members Who Have Logged In Since Isabel*

Listed under September 23......10:04 am post.

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4995

I'm still working on updating it. If anyone has seen or heard from others not on the list, let me know.

Still waiting to hear from *the rhondel* . Have you heard anything from him Digger?

Thanks


----------



## Gumby (Jan 16, 2003)

Used to live in that area (off of Damn Neck in Va Beach), still have some friends there, anyway, my heart goes out to all of ya.


----------



## papabear (Aug 27, 2003)

alls well here ..even survived the tornado that came through yesterday morning..hope everyone else fared as well...........


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

No I have not heard from him. But living in Poquoson I'm sure he was hit hard. My dad's next door neighbor knows "Flood Adjusters" and two are being set in to Poquoson and expect to Stay 60- 90 days. It is bad down there.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Gumby and papabear*

thanks for checking in.

Thanks Digger. Poquoson was hit real hard. Can't figure how Izzy caused so much damage. 

I feel he is ok. Just hope he's able to get back onboard soon.

My brother lives between Smithfield and Surry. They got a bit more than he had expected. Lost water and power. He just moved from Newport News where his old neighborhood got some flooding. Good timing for that move.

And here I was thinking I had a lot to worry about with our place being the second house from the water. I would not have minded sharing some of that rising water if that would have spared the destruction of some homes due to the flooding.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

.........HERE!!.....Geeezzz....what a mess here in Poquoson.Minimal damage for me.Others: catastrophic.!...the R


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*the rhondel*

it's about time you dropped by. Better late than never. 

Glad to hear things are ok there.


----------



## Freddrum (May 19, 2000)

Just got power back here in Richmond......tell me grandview wasn't destroyed?


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Freddrum*

thanks for checking in.

I can't answer that Grandview question for you. Maybe someone will take a pic and submit it.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

JAM from Buxton checking in........ JAM:jawdrop:


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*JAM*

thanks for checking in.

It's good you made it thru Izzy.


----------



## GraphixDude (Apr 21, 2003)

Glad to hear you are ok Rhondel....


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

THX GDUDE et al .Glad to see you and so many back safe and sound.Anyone hearing from INAWE........the R


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*the rhondel*

Good to see you back. Hope you kept that tux dry for the induction ceremony.

Cause I know it hasn't already taken place. No tickets for us members have come yet.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Ah Thrifty....they had the induction much to my surprise.With so much loss here in Poquoson and work for me to do around my place it didn't seem right to go so I called and told them I couldnt make it.Sucked big time but the right thing to do IMHO...missed seein' all the ole guys though....the R


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey Rollie,*

Sorry you couldn't make the RRHF induction show. You were right to TCB at home. Who did they get to fill in for you and play all those old tunes? Glad your well my friend...Hat80


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Well from INAWE's last post he stated he was a roofer and he knew after the storm he was going to have a butload of work to do so I would suspect we won't see him for a while. But i do knd of mis_ his postss


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

*Freddrum*

I tried to check out Granview today but they would not let me down there. The police had the area blocked off. But the officer said that was damaged but still up even though he had not seen it.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Anyone heard from Wilber in Hampton?


----------



## ketch69 (Jul 8, 2001)

*Alls well in Disputanta*

Got power back last night. Lost a few trees but no real damage.


DEAN


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Cdog and ketch69*

thanks for checking in.

Whether or not you were able to make it, there's one thing for sure the rhondel............You will always have memories of what you were doing during the time of the ceremony. Not the memories you would prefer, but unforgetable memories just the same. Congrats. 

FL FISHERMAN, you know how Inawe is. Always the early bird. Let's hope he waited til Izzy passed before he got started on those roofs.


----------



## rocknreel (Jun 1, 2003)

*checkin in*

still here, although none the wiser! What a damn beatin we took huh? We have enough treated lumber up here on the banks of the river (James River, Hopewell, Prince George area) to build a pier from Va Beach to Tim buc 2. sheesh! our new pier in city point was lifted and floated 50' inshore. Claremont and Sunken meadow no longer exist! the list goes on and on.....NOAA web page has some great aerial veiws of some of the damage mostly of the OBX Glad to see you guys are ok and still postin. thanx fer all the beach damage reports......Isabel sucked!


----------



## N8sBug (Jul 19, 2003)

*checking in ( afew days late)*

Glad we made it, but still missing my beach, as it was closed off from the rest of us, in my weekend trip on sunday. Im looking forward to the gamble of new oceanography.


----------



## sandy (Jul 6, 2001)

i'm here, finally got power (wed night) 3 trees down, spared the house hit the shed. may be able to fix. all's well otherwise.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*rocknreel, SandBridgeman, and sandy*

thanks for checking in.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Power On*

Day 8,9 who cares its on!!! Once I get th yard cleared its time to fish.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Gotta pier in mind??? the R


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Nah I'm a flea at heart. PM ya with location soon.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*im bck*

W H A T Z UP !!  places are still a mess here specially round the waterfronnts around the James River everyones safe here but it coulda been way worse


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*inawe*

Finally you're back. Thanks for checking in.

So Mr made a million redoing roofs, when ya gonna treat us to an offshore trip? 

It's good to see you.


----------



## Shoeless (May 21, 2001)

*Checking in*

2 trees down but no damage to my home. Was in Williamsburg for the storm and saw incredible damage around William and Mary.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Gee shoeless*

It's about time you came out of Lurking Mode and posted. 

Shucks, I thought you might have been assigned duty to fly one of the military's planes out of the area during Izzy. 

Thanks for checking in.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

*All are alive at my house.*

That is the people I mean, the house is screwed. I guess living in Fox Hill close to the beach has its draw backs.
My area got 12 feet of water and everyone had water in their house, some closer to the bay had the bay in their house. We got 18 inches in the down stairs which killed the bottom story. We have to rip out the floors, walls and wireing not to mention the appliances. The city took the high water mark from the trash line on my house. The good news is that all the fishing stuff and the boat are OK. That is little help when the wife walked back in the house on Friday morning, she just went upstairs and cried. We had 5 inches of mud in the kitchen and all our stuff had floated everywhere, inside the house and out. It's pretty bad down my way, I'm glad the rest of you did better.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Wilber*

Thanks for checking in.
Now we understand why it took so long for you to pop in.

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. The family is ok. That's the important thing. All else can be replaced and repaired in time. Izzy caught a lot of folks offguard. Here where we stay, we are only two houses from the water. The fact that Izzy didn't come at high tide helped us out. Still, the yacht club across the street lost everything in their basement. The water just poured in. For us, it only came to the other side of the house that's between us and the water. Pretty scary just the same.

I have read some about the damage to your city. Things were pretty bad there. 

You know, I thought about my fishing gear the whole time I was away from the house. Guess fishing is the one thing that keeps me grounded. I hope you too can find solace in your fishing passion. It'll help by having something to escape to. Especially after having to carry a lot of the emotional load, (basically being the rock), where holding the family together is concerned. All in time Wilber. It will be ok. 

If I can be of help in anyway, just let me know.

My best to you and your family.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

Hey THRIFTY [ offshore ] ill be lucky to even be able to even sneak a gud day down on the river


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*inawe*

Isn't the James River now within casting distance of your house? 

What about taking some of that extra dough and hiring yourself a personal assistant to do the fishing for ya. 

Be careful up on them there rooftops today.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*beleive*

you me personal nothing ifn im goin feeshn you can bet its gonna b me in the flesh with a fish on my line n a smile on my face


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

whatever happn to [ thank god i fish ] [ smokie ] [spider ] anyone know


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

ADVISOR here, wife and I OK


----------



## GraphixDude (Apr 21, 2003)

Wow... this thread has been viewed almost a thousand times!


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Advisor*

Thanks for checking in.


*GraphixDude*

Yep, thats a lot of views. Seems there was a need for this thread.
Personally, I was looking forward to each new post. It just felt good to see the fishing family regroup. Possibly P&S is like a second home to many. Considering what we have just gone thru, time was taken out to come back to what I consider as "a home away from home."


----------



## spider (Jun 16, 2003)

*Glad noone took me up on the offer*

Checking in & all I can say is I NEVER would have thought I'd have lost just about EVERYTHING. I did send out a post for anyone that needed somewhere to stay was welcome here w/ us.
I'm glad noone did because things got very dangerous here in my home. I know I'm not alone & the clean up has been non-stop. I wish I had all this time to spend wetting a line / that is if I can dig my gear out?? Someone out there hook onto something & think of all of us that can not make it & probably won't for a long time. Hope to see you in a couple months. Mike


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*spider*

Thanks for checking in.

It's hard for me to think positive thoughts while out on the water. There is now and will for a long time be that constant reminder of what has just happened to our area.  \

Keep the faith.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*A member not yet heard from*

Has anyone seen or heard from *flytyer* out of Virginia Beach?

Thanks


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

Make that 1050 times dude


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

Make that 1050 times dude


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

Make that 1050 times dude


----------

